# I'll tip you in the app. Ya..sure you will.



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I've worked with the public nearly 10 years. Started Uber 3 months ago.
Why is it so common for people to tell this lie?
I worked in retail 8 years and rarely would someone lie to me about something. 
I know people can be shitty in general, but why is it so common to lie about this?
If your going to tip and want to say so...then say so.
If your not going to tip, then why the hell bother lying about it?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Makes them feel good.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

It makes them feel good. And, it is more important to "feel" good, than to "do" good.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

They're trying to get 5* and still be cheap a-holes.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> They're trying to get 5* and still be cheap a-holes.


Regardless all riders cheap. It's human nature. Bottom line all get 5 star. They intuitively know if driver put less and downrate. Obviously what I think about riders, platform or something else don't bring me more money. In general rating is rate system and useless. It's one big lie where I do same. Now when you read this you can like it or proceed to next tread. Thanks for reading ?



Uberdise said:


> I've worked with the public nearly 10 years. Started Uber 3 months ago.
> Why is it so common for people to tell this lie?
> I worked in retail 8 years and rarely would someone lie to me about something.
> I know people can be shitty in general, but why is it so common to lie about this?
> ...


When no words said and rider tip, that feel good. Decide for your self that nobody tip. Do rides and be happy. Don't pay attention and don't downrate. It's operation where you need to stay cool, be positive and be safe. If have better think to do than do it. ??


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Especially when the app now lets the pax submit that tip before the end of the ride.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I four star everyone except cash tippers. On Uber, it's too bad if they really do tip and a 4 wont affect them too badly unless they are habitual liers. On Lyft, of course, they have 23 hours and 59 minutes to tip or 4 stars.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> Especially when the app now lets the pax submit that tip before the end of the ride.


Is riders care for rating ????



TPAMB said:


> I four star everyone except cash tippers. On Uber, it's too bad if they really do tip and a 4 wont affect them too badly unless they are habitual liers. On Lyft, of course, they have 23 hours and 59 minutes to tip or 4 stars.


Time is money. Swipe 5 star is faster than less star. I had same rider 5 time. Every ride I was put 2stars(no tip). rider rating never change. 5 rides 2star and it always was 4.74-4. 71. Don't waste you time!!! ?✌??


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Why is it so common for people to tell this lie?
> I worked in retail 8 years and rarely would someone lie to me about something.


Sooo you never had anybody say, "I'll come by tomorrow and buy it then"?

Or "I don't know why that credit card wouldn't go through"?

People say stuff like that all the time. But the one that taught it to me was years ago, back when I was selling my car using the want ads in the local paper. (Yes, it was in the early 1980s.)...

They'd call my phone number, which was listed in the ad. We'd chat about the car. They'd set a time to come to my house to see it, a day or two later. And then never showed. It happened A LOT.

I eventually sold the car to someone I worked with.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Sooo you never had anybody say, "I'll come by tomorrow and buy it then"?
> 
> Or "I don't know why that credit card wouldn't go through"?
> 
> ...


LOL I was thinking the same thing! Many years ago in between jobs I sold cars for 3 months (maybe the worst job in the world, long hours and low pay). Car salesmen have a reputation as being slimy liars. In all honesty, my customers told waaaaay more lies than any salesman I knew!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

TDR said:


> Is riders care for rating ????
> 
> 
> Time is money. Swipe 5 star is faster than less star. Don't waste you time!!! ?✌??


Exactly, my time is money so they should tip and not delibertly lie to my face.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> I've worked with the public nearly 10 years. Started Uber 3 months ago.
> Why is it so common for people to tell this lie?
> I worked in retail 8 years and rarely would someone lie to me about something.
> I know people can be shitty in general, but why is it so common to lie about this?
> ...


I think we need to ask for a badge when this happens.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I agree, psychologically it's a really weird phenomena, and it had me baffled when I first started ride-share as well.. 

I'd argue that it's different than giving someone a generic "I'll get back to you" regarding a purchase or whatever since there is an established social contract between buyer and seller. When you go look at a house, you don't just jam up the other realtor by saying, "Too small, next!" No, you go through the rooms, chat a bit, and politely inform them that it's just not quite as big as you need, or that you'll get back to them.

With rideshare, the purchase is done. All that needs to be said now is nothing or perhaps some good-byes. It just boggles the mind why a person would want their image to go from neutral (no tip) to bad (say tip, but give none). There's really no upside.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

ANTlifebaby said:


> I agree, psychologically it's a really weird phenomena, and it had me baffled when I first started ride-share as well..
> 
> I'd argue that it's different than giving someone a generic "I'll get back to you" regarding a purchase or whatever since there is an established social contract between buyer and seller. When you go look at a house, you don't just jam up the other realtor by saying, "Too small, next!" No, you go through the rooms, chat a bit, and politely inform them that it's just not quite as big as you need, or that you'll get back to them.
> 
> With rideshare, the purchase is done. All that needs to be said now is nothing or perhaps some good-byes. It just boggles the mind why a person would want their image to go from neutral (no tip) to bad (say tip, but give none). There's really no upside.


There is a saying in sale: "You know when a customer is lying... When his/her mouth is moving!" That is all we need to remember.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> They're trying to get 5* and still be cheap a-holes.


This.

If you've ever done pizza delivery, you're probably familiar with the '_I always tip, but..._' | '_I'll get you next time_' | '_I'd tip, but I don't have any cash'_ (they damn well know they can tip on the card) people of the world.

I don't personally get angry when a PAX doesn't tip, as I don't expect it, even if they give lip service about doing it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

This subject comes up often. I started tracking PAX that say I'll tip you in the app around March 1st and I recently reviewed my dash cam footage from the start of the year until March 1st to incorporate the tracking for the whole year.

This is my results so far for 2019:
1146 Rides Given
51 People said I'll tip yo in the app. 4.5%
26 of those 51 people left a tip. 51%

Before I started tracking actual occurrences I was under the impression that maybe 20% of those that said they would leave a tip did. I was wrong. Yes that number should be a lot higher than 51%, say somewhere in the high 80's to low 90's, but we all know people say things to make their selves feel good.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

I have never said “I’ll come back later and tip you” when leaving a restaurant. 

When they close the door, that is the end of our financial interchange.

If a passenger wants to wait/delay/review the rating given by the driver, they have earned their down rating for saying “I’ll tip you in the app”.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> I four star everyone except cash tippers. On Uber, it's too bad if they really do tip and a 4 wont affect them too badly unless they are habitual liers. On Lyft, of course, they have 23 hours and 59 minutes to tip or 4 stars.


Why 4 star em on Gryft?

Give em the one star they deserve. On fuber I can understand but you have to be more aggressive on the gryft


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Same experience here. Percentage wise, the # of pax that tip is way higher than the passengers who _say_ they'll tip. It's actually somewhat discouraging anymore to hear that from someone because I know that the likelihood of an actual tip is quite small when I hear it.

I've actually called a few people out on it. I've had people say they'll tip after which I've jokingly told them not to say that. When they ask why, I tell them that the majority of people that say they'll tip don't, while most of the people that tip don't mention anything at all when they leave the car.

I think it's actually helped. The last person I told that to said "oh, you watch, you'll get a tip". Almost defiantly. Got $5 after a few minutes. I thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

3.75 said:


> Why 4 star em on Gryft?
> 
> Give em the one star they deserve. On fuber I can understand but you have to be more aggressive on the gryft


Many of them are Lux, Lux Black or Lux Black XL so I don't want to cut off my nose to spite my face.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> This subject comes up often. I started tracking PAX that say I'll tip you in the app around March 1st and I recently reviewed my dash cam footage from the start of the year until March 1st to incorporate the tracking for the whole year.
> 
> This is my results so far for 2019:
> 1146 Rides Given
> ...


How does that compare with people that don't say it but do it?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I've actually called a few people out on it. I've had people say they'll tip after which I've jokingly told them not to say that. When they ask why, I tell them that the majority of people that say they'll tip don't, while most of the people that tip don't mention anything at all when they leave the car.
> 
> I think it's actually helped. The last person I told that to said "oh, you watch, you'll get a tip". Almost defiantly. Got $5 after a few minutes. I thought that was kind of funny.


I've also have told most that say that to refrain from doing so as some drivers automatically 1 star them knowing full well they are likely never going to tip.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

PAX says it to save face.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> How does that compare with people that don't say it but do it?


About the same, as of last night for all of 2019 I am at 1146 rides and 575 tips in total or 50%.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> How does that compare with people that don't say it but do it?


About 40% do it and don't say it. 100% who say it don't do it.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

"You will tip me in the app? Ok, of course I don't mind waiting while you run into the store. I will be here..." No matter where you go there you are and if asked where you did you go you can answer "I am here."


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I've worked with the public nearly 10 years. Started Uber 3 months ago.
> Why is it so common for people to tell this lie?
> I worked in retail 8 years and rarely would someone lie to me about something.
> I know people can be shitty in general, but why is it so common to lie about this?
> ...


Because their common sense tells them they should TIP but on their mind they don't want to.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> This subject comes up often. I started tracking PAX that say I'll tip you in the app around March 1st and I recently reviewed my dash cam footage from the start of the year until March 1st to incorporate the tracking for the whole year.
> 
> This is my results so far for 2019:
> 1146 Rides Given
> ...


You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You have way too much time on your hands.


He's in a slow market, so, yeah. Also data is always good for making decisions down the road.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Many of them are Lux, Lux Black or Lux Black XL so I don't want to cut off my nose to spite my face.


Do you see them often?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> You have way too much time on your hands.


If I did not have the time do drive I most likely would not be driving. So I spend that time in my opinion wisely by keeping detailed records. Tracking who says they will tip in the app is pretty simple I just put a square around the odometer reading for that trip. When I transfer it into Excel the square reminds me to put an X if the appropriate column. Excel takes care of all the calculations for me. On an average to busy day for my market I have no problems keeping Excel updated from my written log. On real busy days I just catch up my Excel entries when I get home.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Exactly, my time is money so they should tip and not delibertly lie to my face.


So say thanks. At least you know that thanks it's nothing. And other questions: 1. is $2 tip make you happy? 2. What change by putting 4 star? Don't tell me the other drivers know if...if rating low, like you care!!! ? honestly you can put 1 Star, nothing going to change!!! People who tip got idea from parents, got intellect from parents and life. Not everyone is equal. Those who chip, pay double price in life. Remember that!!!! ?✌⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

rider: thanks for ride! You was great!
Driver: don't forget about tip!
Rider: ops, you not great!!!!
Driver: really, if no tip I'm going to kill youuuuuuu!!!!!
Rider: risk me eeeeeee !!!!!! ????????
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stopracebaiting (Jun 3, 2019)

I’ve had probably 50 or probably more times when a passenger tells me they’ll tip me in the app or some version of it. “I can tip through the app now right?” I’ve been stiffed twice. I’m surprised how many of you claim to be stiffed so often. It does suck though getting stiffed that way though. I still remember the second ****er’s face and his fat ho wife. I wish that I could slash his ****ing tires, but he lived in a giant apartment complex.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> They're trying to get 5* and still be cheap a-holes.


This doesn't work on LYFT, as driver has 24h to adjust rating. If anyone pulls the 'I'll tip you in the App' crap with me. it's a 2* rating for them.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

I do uber and lyft and today I got a "tip you on the app" which I am still waiting for. I just left a 1* for them on lyft and a note sayin the rider never tipped on app after promising to do so. "I will tip you in the app" is equal to "I will call you in the morning" - the new millennial generation does not tip , and looks to get things on the cheep, "what about me - all about me" - and it seems the older generation grew up with respect and hard work that was rewarded with tips and pensions and company security. the older generation will disappear soon never to be replaced.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

3.75 said:


> Why 4 star em on Gryft?
> 
> Give em the one star they deserve. On fuber I can understand but you have to be more aggressive on the gryft


Your logic is upside down

⚠Low rating one of Lyft's clients indicates to Lyft your inability to successfully interact with their paying customer.

⚠Low rate often enough and watch ride requests diminish.
Lyft and Uber's goals are Not driver satisfaction, but to ? Protect and Serve Passengers.

? If u were running a company,
would U want your cherished paying clients Exposed to a bellicose poorly socialized disposable nonemployee who's easily replaceable ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Don't pet the sweaty things.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Don't pet the sweaty things.


Oops!
I meant...Don't sweat the petty things


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

LIsuberman said:


> I do uber and lyft and today I got a "tip you on the app" which I am still waiting for. I just left a 1* for them on lyft and a note sayin the rider never tipped on app after promising to do so. "I will tip you in the app" is equal to "I will call you in the morning" - the new millennial generation does not tip , and looks to get things on the cheep, "what about me - all about me" - and it seems the older generation grew up with respect and hard work that was rewarded with tips and pensions and company security. the older generation will disappear soon never to be replaced.


I don't disagree with this.

Consider this though: There are some systemic issues that the Millennial Generation will have to deal with going forward. Baby Boomers hoovered up most of the wealth and prosperity and in the process wrecked the planet faster than any of their predecessors (Privatizing Profit, Socializing Loss and Environmental Damage and ravaging of the public square). Millennial's will have to fix this, or their children will have to really work hard to salvage much of anything.

I don't like cheap/entitled Millennials, *but they were raised by the Boomer Generation to be assholes/snowflakes This is a uniquely Boomer failing...I blame the parents for not raising their children properly. Of course this is mean as a generalization, there is a lot of nuance to this that cannot be captured in a forum post. *

For the record, I'm GenX, whose role is the minority/snarky peanut gallery who weaponized sarcasm, and basicly put up with Boomer Crap willingly, for the table scraps and maybe a bit of 401K. The Millennial's get pretty much nothing, no old age security, no job security, no social welfare network, it's all be eroded by asshole Boomers.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Pax who say that they will tip in the app but don't are the type of people who will walk away from someone in need displaying the "bystander effect". Another analogy to describe them would be people who would save themselves in a sinking boat and they would be the type of people who will not save others when they can. 

Some pax just can't empathize with ants and they carelessly say things just for a temporary 15 seconds of euphoric feelings and then the feeling disappears. They say this in hopes of increasing their already crappy ratings to earn trust from future ants they may matched with.

These pax are the type of people who think that people working hard & offering their services has no value to them. They would be lousy people if they are ever in any leadership positions because they don't reward people who risk their lives/energy/resources to labor. 

For me, I don't care if people tip me or not. If they are having financial problems, don't worry about tipping and just enjoy the ride. Telling drivers that they will tip but not follow through is trashy.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Initial D said:


> Pax who say that they will tip in the app but don't are the type of people who will walk away from someone in need displaying the "bystander effect". Another analogy to describe them would be people who would save themselves in a sinking boat and they would be the type of people who will not save others when they can.
> 
> Some pax just can't empathize with ants and they carelessly say things just for a temporary 15 seconds of euphoric feelings and then the feeling disappears. They say this in hopes of increasing their already crappy ratings to earn trust from future ants they may matched with.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> For the record, I'm GenX, whose role is the minority/snarky peanut gallery who weaponized sarcasm, and basicly put up with Boomer Crap willingly, for the table scraps and maybe a bit of 401K. The Millennial's get pretty much nothing, no old age security, no job security, no social welfare network, it's all be eroded by @@@@@@@ Boomers.


I dunno, I feel like our (GenX) generation has a bit to answer for here too. The Boomers may have demolished the social structure and pulled up the ladder behind them (the proverbial "**** you got mine") but we were the generation that invented the "gig economy" and Facebook and all these other things that are tearing up the fabric of society as well. If the Boomers are responsible for the destruction of security for elderly and disadvantaged, we're (people like Kalanick and Zuckerberg) responsible for the destruction of what's left.

I don't really blame the Millenials for their entitled attitude, they've seen the self-serving Boomers and the wantonly destructive GenX before them. At some point though, someone has to turn it around or the next generation will have literally nothing.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Don't pet the sweaty things.
> 
> 
> Oops!
> I meant...Don't sweat the petty things


What if I make it sweaty?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> I've worked with the public nearly 10 years. Started Uber 3 months ago.
> Why is it so common for people to tell this lie?
> I worked in retail 8 years and rarely would someone lie to me about something.
> I know people can be shitty in general, but why is it so common to lie about this?
> ...


Most of my passengers have tipped when they say they will.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

TPAMB said:


> On Lyft, of course, they have 23 hours and 59 minutes to tip or 4 stars.


Should be 3 *'s.

I always laugh at that, hoping they see the rejection in that.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

At this point, anyone says “5 stars and/ or i’ll tip you in the app ok?” deserves 1-star right away.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TDR said:


> Regardless all riders cheap. It's human nature.


There's a difference between being cheap and being smart.

Smart is comparison shopping and taking advantages of sales, coupons, and the like.

If I have a coupon for a diner and use it for a meal, I still tip the wait staff. Most people do.

So, you want to know why Uber/Lyft Pax STILL don't tip the majority of the time? Because they don't expect to see you again. They don't expect their lack of tip to result in no or poor service the next time they order a car.

Cabbies get tipped. Why? Because they share information back at the office on problem pax and bad tippers. No one in the company will want to deal with that customer any more. A single dollar tip from the average pax can make all the difference.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't expect to see me again either. lol. :roflmao: Because I'm worth it. lmao. Subject to personal opinion.


----------



## Decay57 (May 22, 2017)

It's almost a guarantee, in my book, that I won't be getting a tip when someone says they will via the app.

Since tipping got implemented, I've had 24 different pax give me the "I'll tip you in the app" line (yes I've kept track).

Of those 24, 3 of them actually followed through with the tip. So 87.5% of the time, pax are lairs.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What surprises me even more is the number of people still complaining about it. :whistling: 

If a pax says that to me, I couldn’t care less. I’ve already forgotten that and I’m onto the next ride. My overall tipping percentage is constantly around 45-50% and I’m fine with that. Can’t make everybody tip every time, anyway.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I haven't heard this for about a month. Tips still are horrible though.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I've worked with the public nearly 10 years. Started Uber 3 months ago.
> Why is it so common for people to tell this lie?
> I worked in retail 8 years and rarely would someone lie to me about something.
> I know people can be shitty in general, but why is it so common to lie about this?
> ...


Because they are embarrassed and too cheap to tell you they are flat azz broke.

I already know that when a pax tells me "I will app your tip", I know they are giving me a line of bs.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> They're trying to get 5* and still be cheap a-holes.


Do yourself a favor put all ?????!!!!



wn100804 said:


> Because they are embarrassed and too cheap to tell you they are flat azz broke.
> 
> I already know that when a pax tells me "I will app your tip", I know they are giving me a line of bs.


Say thanks and don't pay attention !!!! Other rider will tip with no comments. ?✊✌??


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> There's a difference between being cheap and being smart.
> 
> Smart is comparison shopping and taking advantages of sales, coupons, and the like.
> 
> ...


There is no benefit to tipping.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Demon said:


> There is no benefit to tipping.


Money ? come and go,go,go.....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kyanar said:


> I dunno, I feel like our (GenX) generation has a bit to answer for here too. The Boomers may have demolished the social structure and pulled up the ladder behind them (the proverbial "@@@@ you got mine") but we were the generation that invented the "gig economy" and Facebook and all these other things that are tearing up the fabric of society as well. If the Boomers are responsible for the destruction of security for elderly and disadvantaged, we're (people like Kalanick and Zuckerberg) responsible for the destruction of what's left.


Zuckerberg is an older millennial; he's not Gen X. I'm an X'er and my gen was the last great generation with a work ethic. We had accountability and most of us worked our butts off to get what we got, sometimes several jobs. We weren't coddled, and we definitely didn't need ES animals. We were raised to respect elders, unlike most of the entitied millennials.

And we were raised to tip those in the service industry, and we didn't feel we were superior service industry workers, as some millennials feel.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I think that the majority of pax have no idea how any of this works, thinking that we will not know if they tipped or not.


----------

